# Durable Frisbees?



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I broke out some very cheaply made frisbees I got for free awhile back. The dogs loved them but they are not going to stand up to more then another session or two. Are any of the frisbees made for dogs worth the extra money? Which ones fly the best? How do they hold up to dogs biting down on them?

Thanks


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I use two kinds that have seemed to hold up so far.

The first is made by Ruff Wear. Places like REI carry them:

http://www.ruffwear.com/Hover-Craft?sc=2&category=14

The other you can find in many pet supply stores:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750495


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I have the softbite frisbee posted in the second link in the previous post. I love that frisbee. The best thing is you can toss it in the wash when it starts to get all nasty. We also have the flying squirrel.
http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Flying-Squirrel-Frisbee-orange/dp/B000084EYF

Molly absolutely loves both. They are her favorite.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Nylabone frisbee rates pretty high from the days of yore when the duffuses were pups. Couldnt leave them with them but they lasted well, so did the gumabone which I think was a bit softer & our preferred fisbee. These are good because they don't shatter.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I just saw a KONG frisbee today. I never have tried it but i imagine it would be more durable.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee LOVES his Chuckit Flying Squirrel - it is in his top two favorite toys (the other one is his Chuckit ball). He loses his mind when he sees me get his Squirrel out.







It's durable, and ours is filthy from playing with it in the mud and snow and everything. I bought the Soft Bite Floppy Disk (same one that Mollysmom mentioned). It's pretty much made the same except for the shape, but Kodee doesn't seem interested in it at all. I threw it a couple times last night when we were out also playing w/the Squirrel, and he looked at me like "What are you throwing THAT one for? Throw the nasty Squirrel, Mom!". He wants his dirty ol' Flying Squirrel. But both are nice, durable products.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

I like the Flying Squirrels too they hold up really well. Their biggest drawback is that they don't fly very fast and have a tendency to float a little encouraging my dog to go up and get it. GSD's aren't meant to try for backflips. The other drawback top the squirrel is that it doesn't fold up well, its good for playing with in the yard, or when I can let the dog carry it but for a longer walk I like toys I can put in my pocket.

The ones from the Petsmart link get the big paw up from all our kids. They are an all time favorite toy. As long as you don't flay tug with it or let the dogs gnaw on it it will last quite a while. These fly about as well as a real Frisbee too and unlike the squirrel they are pretty easy to control in flight.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I just picked up the Jolly ball version of the frisbee and it's great. I can tuck it under my arm for OB work and it folds up well so the dog can't see it. It flies much better than the squirrels. Errow can get running straight ahead without having to watch it curve in the wind.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

The frisbee is named Jaws, made by the company Hyperflite, is the ultimate dog frisbee. 

Remo won't even catch a regular frisbee now - he will only catch his treasured Jaws (or might be Jawz).

They are a bit expensive, but worth every penny and more. They are soft like the Gumma Bone, but you can really throw these long distance. I have had three big dogs play tug of war with mine and it does not diminish their flight capacity. They are amazing. They also fly straight, unlike any of the other soft frisbees I have tried. I hated the Kong Frisbee - you could not get any distance out of it. 

Your dog will have this frisbee until he loses it! I have yet to have my dog, or any of my foster dogs, destroy one.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie has 3 of the Kong flexible flyers - not the ones with the reinforcing ring. I got them at petsmart and dog.com, I think. She loves them.

http://www.dog.com/item/kong-flyer-dog-toy-95-inch/

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750600

She has the nylabone frisbee, with the impression of the bone in it but doesn't like it. She prefers them to be soft since she jumps to catch them!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Looks like I have some shopping to do!


----------

